# Sublimation Printer Suggestion



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I am trying to get into Sublimation printing within another month or so. And I've been looking at some printers, but can't really find much in what I'm looking for. 

I basically want to something that prints at least 17" wide. Just so I can do oversized images on shirts. So far I found:

Epson Stylus Pro:
7600
4800
3800

Are those any good?I'm going to do more research, but I can only find alot of info on smaller sized printers. If any of you know of any other brands I should look at,let me know!


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a 4880 hybrid - half dye sub and the other have chromablast. Have gotten great dye sub transfers from mine. Cartridges are expensive.

Carl


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I think the 3800 is not an option unless Sawgrass recently brought out inks for it. I just have not seen them yet, but that does not mean it is not out there. Check with the distributors to see if they offer it.

My preference would be if you could afford it to go with a 24" wide printer or bigger. This will allow you to buy liters of ink and save a significant amount of money. Sawgrass does not allow this option on a 17" wide printer. If you go with a 17" wide printer, I would try to get an Epson 4800 over the 4880 because you can get a reading on the ink levels on the 4800.

Hope this info helps you. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok cool, Ill look more into the 24" printers then.

Are there any good 24" printer/plotter printers you think might be good?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The 'newest' dye sub printer is the Ricoh series...GX5050 and GX7000. I have the 7000 and love it...much better than the epson series...IMO


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> The 'newest' dye sub printer is the Ricoh series...GX5050 and GX7000. I have the 7000 and love it...much better than the epson series...IMO


Yeah but those Ricoh printers only seem to do 11" wide..I need something way more bigger than that.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

joeydgraffix said:


> Yeah but those Ricoh printers only seem to do 11" wide..I need something way more bigger than that.


The 7000 will print 13 x 19 with the optional tray.

greenie


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

joeydgraffix said:


> So, I am trying to get into Sublimation printing within another month or so. And I've been looking at some printers, but can't really find much in what I'm looking for.
> 
> I basically want to something that prints at least 17" wide. Just so I can do oversized images on shirts. So far I found:
> 
> ...


Whats the difference in sublimation Printer and inkjet


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there is no difference between a sublimation printer and an inkjet printer....the difference is the ink used...only certain printers have sublimation ink systems available...sublimation is is 3-5 times more expensive..read the threads on the forum on sublimation for more information


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> there is no difference between a sublimation printer and an inkjet printer....the difference is the ink used...only certain printers have sublimation ink systems available...sublimation is is 3-5 times more expensive..read the threads on the forum on sublimation for more information


Thank you Charles must be a big difference to pay 3-4 times the money


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

One key difference between Ricoh (which is a great printer) and a 24" wide Epson printer is the cost per a print of ink. If you figure out the cost per a ML of ink for the Ricoh, it is around $1600 per Liter. For ArTainium ink in a 7800 printer, it is around $300.00. For doing large size prints, that will make a difference. However, the Ricoh printer has less maintenance issues with it.

Both printers are good... you just have to find a printer that matches your business model.

Mark


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> One key difference between Ricoh (which is a great printer) and a 24" wide Epson printer is the cost per a print of ink. If you figure out the cost per a ML of ink for the Ricoh, it is around $1600 per Liter. For ArTainium ink in a 7800 printer, it is around $300.00. For doing large size prints, that will make a difference. However, the Ricoh printer has less maintenance issues with it.
> 
> Both printers are good... you just have to find a printer that matches your business model.
> 
> Mark


Mark brings up a critical issue and that is how much you ink you will be using. If you are doing coffee mugs it really makes so little difference how much the ink cost. In our case doing cut and sew jerseys it makes a significant difference. Another key factor is your level of experience. If you are new to sublimation you want to find the system with the least number of headaches so you are not throwing ink down the drain. last the ink itself has a role in maintenance. Currently we run the Epson 98XX printers with Artainium ink and do have head clogging issues. We have a humidifier but still have to do 2-3 head cleanings in a day to achieve maximum colors. Everything we have read and heard is the new Sublim ink virtually eliminates head cloggs. We are now in the final stages of preparing for the change. My fingers are crossed and double crossed.


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

Well what I'm looking for is a printer that is 17-24" wide for a print. 

Yeah I would really like to find a printer and inks that will give me the least amount of clogs.

I am only going to be printing shirts or many other flat products, but no coffee mugs,etc for now.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been using the Epson 7800 and it's been really great!


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

Susie said:


> I've been using the Epson 7800 and it's been really great!


Do you have to do alot of maintence on it in order for it not to clog?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have found that most any Epson will have clogging issues ...especially if not used daily


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

From the experience of friends in the trade, clogging issues with Sawgrass inks seems to be a common theme.

I use non Sawgrass ink in larger format Epson printer and never had a single clog. That includes being left standing whilst on holidays etc. The ink is less than a quarter of the cost of Sawgrass inks, but you need to do some 'tweaking' to perfect the profiles, especially with certain mid blues. Unless you know what you're doing, you can end up with some very strange results.


----------



## weeble (Aug 26, 2008)

The size of print you want can only matter if you have a heat press to cover it. Wanting to do oversize prints means you must have a 16 x 20, or even a 20 x 24 press. If you want a 24" printer, you better have a big commercial press, and that's a whole different ballgame. 

I just sold my 4880 hybrid, and picked up an epson 1400. I have been looking like crazy for an alternative to Sawgrass inks, but find that they have a patent - almost monopoly on desktop systems. Is anyone else using non sawgrass ink in theirs? I can get BASF, but only liter bottles. Any ideas?

Jonas
Squidmarks Imprinting


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Custom UK added what I should have when I said the Epsons were subject to clogging...I should have added with sublimation ink..sawgrass that is.. I have had and used epson inks in C80, C84, C86, C88, C88+, 1280 and 1400...and have had clogging issues with all of them...when it gets bad..I dump'em and move on. I have been doing sublimation for years..did not have the problem with Rotech when it was available here. They have in in Europe, but not sure how it does now


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

joeydgraffix said:


> Do you have to do alot of maintence on it in order for it not to clog?


I've been running it for a year with no problems whatsoever. I perform a nozzle check once a week (a utility that comes with the installation software) if I didn't do prints that week. I print on plain paper sheets to save my dye sub roll.

I've been away on vacation for 2-3 weeks and came back and did nozzle checks that have always been clean.

This has been my experience. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Epson.


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

well I got a 16x20 heat press.

And I got an Epson R1800 from a friend, think that could make a good dye sub printer? I think the max size on it is only 13x19, but maybe thats a good size for my regular customers.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an Epson 4800 and love it. The only downside is that I had to upgrade to a Vista PC and it's not compatible with it! I have to transfer my files to a laptop to print. The 4880 can use Vista but not the 4800. I hate dealing with Sawgrass, they don't seem to care about tech support for us.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If I was looking to start from scratch as a new user in the dye sublimation market I would first look for printers that had refillable ink cartridges available first. Once you have that list then you can naroow it down to the best printer for what you are doing.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

As long as printer does not site idle for long peiods of time you should not have clogs. When not printing on regular basis I print a test page out at least every 4-5 days. I know it uses up ink but better than having a clog when you really need to print a transfer.


----------

